# Headphone better than the Sennheiser HD 201?



## DMK91 (Aug 7, 2009)

As the title suggests, I'm looking for a headphone better than the Sennheiser HD 201. This may not be a real technical problem, which is why I posted in this section, sorry if I posted in the wrong section.

I have a few requirements that this headphone should have;

-Ergonomic design, meaning it wont hurt wearing them for long periods

-Price class under 100  or 143 $

-Closed headphone, meaning it blocks outside noise & meaning the outside wont hear me listening to music

-Wired

-A brand that's thrustworthy regarding quality, such as Sony and Sennheiser

So, can you guys help me out on this one? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## love2fish93 (May 27, 2008)

I use a brand called skull candy smokin buds. They work great, although they can be a bit fragile. they come in far below your budget and have a very good customer service and warentee. excelent sound quality and comfort. they are earbuds with silicone earpieces, there is no outside noise and no one can hear them unless they are turned up past 80%. I would completely reccomend them.


----------



## DMK91 (Aug 7, 2009)

These are not the kind of headphones I'm looking for, sadly. 
I'm looking for those ear-covering sized headphones, here's a picture of the Sennheiser HD 201 I was referring to:









Edit: I found there's 2 different kinds of closed headphones, Supra-aural (on the ear, like pads) and circumaural (around the ears). I'm looking for circumaural headphones.


----------

